# Bomber Happy Tongue Bit?



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

My quest for the perfect bit continues.  From bits I have tried, I now understand that it is tongue pressure that he HATES!

Just been onto very helpful lady from yet ANOTHER bit bank!  She suggested Bomber Happy Tongue bit.  Apparantly they have been flying off the shelves, and her own horse, who sounds much more sensitive than mine apparantly tanks off at the suggestion of tongue pressure, and he happily goes in one.

Anyone tried one?  Have ordered it on trial, so am fingers crossed.


----------



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

Anyone???!!!


----------



## flyingfeet (10 January 2012)

Similar to the Sprenger correctional bit: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HS-Spreng...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f1220ac7f

They only work on the bars of the mouth, so either will work or won't

I generally prefer more "feel" from a broken mouthpiece so would choose a CS tongue saver, RS dynamic or NS verbindend


----------



## forestfantasy (10 January 2012)

If he hates tounge pressure then anything with a joint is a no-no.
Try something with a straight bar or ported mouthpiece, happy mouth or similar.
Or try bitless


----------



## ThePony (10 January 2012)

Jen_Cots said:



			Similar to the Sprenger correctional bit: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HS-Spreng...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f1220ac7f

They only work on the bars of the mouth, so either will work or won't

I generally prefer more "feel" from a broken mouthpiece so would choose a CS tongue saver, RS dynamic or NS verbindend
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this! Our (large, sensitive tongued mares) are very happy in their CS tongue saver baucher and NS verbindend.


----------



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

Unfortunately he doesn't like anything with tongue pressure - therefore all the lozenge bits are a no-no as he has told me quite firmly.  Equally, anything jointed.  Our last trial was a NS baucher trans angled lozenge.

Am only hiring the bomber happy tongue, but fingers crossed.


----------



## ThePony (10 January 2012)

The trans doesn't give much tongue relief. The lozenge doesn't need to cause tongue pressure, it needs to be angled correctly and with shaped bars to avoid this, hence the suggestions above! Prob with a solid bit is that if it isn't just the right shape for your horses tongue and mouth then it will just be exerting pressure all the time anyway.


----------



## Enfys (10 January 2012)

Curious here, I am not a bitting geek so am not qualified to make a suggestion other than does he *have* to wear a bit at all?

Having looked at the Bombers (not having heard of them before) apart from the snazzy colour I don't actually see very much difference in them to a myriad of other designs. What is it that makes them so different?

Good Luck.


----------



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

I have no doubt he will let me know if there is a problem!!!  Shall look into verbindend/tongue saver.


----------



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

Enfys said:



			Curious here, I am not a bitting geek so am not qualified to make a suggestion other than does he *have* to wear a bit at all?

Having looked at the Bombers (not having heard of them before) apart from the snazzy colour I don't actually see very much difference in them to a myriad of other designs. What is it that makes them so different?

Good Luck.
		
Click to expand...

The blue does wear off!!!  They are supposed to be shaped for horses that dislike tongue pressure - whether they work or not remains to be seen!


----------



## ThePony (10 January 2012)

sjp1 said:



			I have no doubt he will let me know if there is a problem!!!  Shall look into verbindend/tongue saver.
		
Click to expand...

Def worth a go - ours have turned their noses up at a whole range (thank god for bit banks!) of bits, but are happy in these! Both are dressage legal which is handy if you are after something to compete in.


----------



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

Which has more tongue room - verbindend, tongue saver or kk dynamic?


----------



## ThePony (10 January 2012)

Ah, tricky one! My mare didn't get on with the kk at all - the lozenge is set at a different angle which actually gives more tongue pressure. She went beautifully for about 20 mins, before getting quite upset about it. I don't think there is much between the verbindend and the tongue saver tbh - but the verbindent only comes in loose ring but does have different mouthpiece thicknesses, whereas the tongue saver has loads more options for different cheeks. Just depends on what you need really (I have both to cover more options for sensitive mares!).


----------



## MJC (10 January 2012)

http://www.worldwidetack.com/happy-tongue-ring-p-352.html
The bombers bits are lovely, very well made, and the sweet iron is well received by the horse, good for submission. Great range and the Happy tongue's in particular are becoming very popular..


----------



## MJC (10 January 2012)

NB just more info and fitting advice here - may be useful - you can find details of the happy tongue you mentioned -
http://bombers.co.za/bitting-concept


----------



## only_me (10 January 2012)

Just to say we have a few bits made by bombers and every single horse goes well in them - they love them!
We have had great results with these bits and wouldn't hesitate to buy more!


----------



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

MJC said:



			NB just more info and fitting advice here - may be useful - you can find details of the happy tongue you mentioned -
http://bombers.co.za/bitting-concept

Click to expand...

Thank you lots.  I am so hoping that this one suits!


----------



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

only_me said:



			Just to say we have a few bits made by bombers and every single horse goes well in them - they love them!
We have had great results with these bits and wouldn't hesitate to buy more!
		
Click to expand...

Phew!  The lady in the bithire shop said they were just flying out the door - but you never know ......!


----------



## Tammytoo (10 January 2012)

Please let us know how you get on with the Bomber.


----------



## sjp1 (10 January 2012)

Will do.  Had a lesson tonight and found a Myler VERY curved normal snaffle bit in the tack room which I used.  Much more curved and much thinner than any other snaffle I have seen but with a single joint.  Am not saying it was perfect but a million times better than the NS trans angled lozenge baucher and Happy Mouth.

So thinner am thinking definitely better and also the extreme curve clearly suits him and although it may be palate pressure with the joint, not tongue.


----------



## sjp1 (28 February 2012)

Well just a little update:

He didn't like the Happy Tongue bit - clanked it around and generally mucked about with his mouth for the entire ride which was quite tiring!!

I had wanted to trial a Myler MB05 or 33 but the bit banks didn't think they would suit.  In desperation I bought an MB05 off ebay and touch wood, he seems to like it.  I think it is because they are thin bits.

How the brakes will work doing fast work I am not sure, but I guess won't be any worse than the Happy Tongue.

I think his issue with the happy tongue was that it was on a sliding c sleeve and I couldn't see how it would sit up in his mouth.  The myler has slots so I am using the top slots to keep the bit stable but not the bottom slots.  Weird horse!


----------



## hellywelly1 (11 March 2012)

love my happy tongue so far but only used it twice. mare so much happier


----------



## Warmblood3 (26 June 2012)

Hi, I know this post is fairly old now, but if you are still struggling with bits, have you thought about a Magic Snaffle (also known as a Cambridge Snaffle)

It's a thin and straight loose ring with a port in to allow room for the tongue, just an idea


----------



## sjp1 (26 June 2012)

Thank you, thats a really kind suggestion.

I have actually now settled for the NS Verbindend!!!  Trialled the loose ring and bought it, and then as braking was not so fabby, bought the Verbindend Universal which I use with pelham roundings.

He goes well in it - well, as well as he probably will ever go in any bit!


----------



## lisa_dundee (26 June 2012)

Yes when I broke my D stallion in who was a very sharp boy we had major troubles finding the right bit for him, he hated and bits that collapsed and had a massive fleshy tongue, he would rear going over a couple of times and would bolt through bits and believe me I tried everything! Finally tried a bombers happy tongue loose ring and wrapped it in latex (I do this with all my bits) and he was like a different horse, I actually couldn't believe a bit could make such a big difference so quickly! The only thing I noticed was as our schooling progressed I needed a little more lift from the shoulder and he had started leaning down on me a bit so I bought the bombers happy tongue with the universal rings and equally a fantastic bit!


----------



## hogged cob (26 June 2012)

I am in the process of trying the Bombers happy tongue with rollers, its a 2.5 portuguese ring, I have used this bit twice and so far quite happy with it, although I have had a shock at the £99 price tag!!

My Cob was grabbing hold of his previous ns bit and pulling his head to his chest, he has not done it yet and we have been on a 3 hour hack and in the school for 20 mins, so will give it another couple of weeks before I 100% make my mind up.


----------

